# Hoe much fat and how many calories in 6 gram of fish oil



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

I need to no how many calories and fat are in 6 gram of fish oil .i need to to no so i can incorparate it in to my keto diet

thanks guys


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

most brand's are different mate, think its around 150 cals. on average


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

54 I think


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

150 cals from 6 grams....I don't think so.

As WRT has said, 54.

1 gram of fat = 9 cals


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

Won't be more than 54 I don't think. Fat = 9cals per gram


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Ermmm im pretty sure he said 6 g of *FISH OIL* not fat's


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

For future reference

Fats - 9 cals per gram

Carbs and protein - 4 cals per gram


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Rambo55 said:


> Ermmm im pretty sure he said 6 g of *FISH OIL* not fat's


Fish oils are fats


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Im trying to find a link, I use Poliquin fish oil and 6 g gives me 140 cals


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Rambo55 said:


> Im trying to find a link, I use Poliquin fish oil and 6 g gives me 140 cals


How? If fat is the most calorie dense nutrient, and the mass is 6g, the maximum possible is 54 calories.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Rambo55 said:


> Im trying to find a link, I use Poliquin fish oil and 6 g gives me 140 cals


Now that is retarded


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

If it really does give you 140 cals from 6g then I'll have some!!!

Truth is, it won't!!!!!

Think you need to check this out Rambo

http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts/fats-and-oils/628/2

Serving size of 100g fish oil gives......100g fat......


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Rambo55 said:


> Im trying to find a link, I use Poliquin fish oil and 6 g gives me 140 cals





martin brown said:


> Now that is retarded


 :lol:

Careful Martin,don't go pushing Rambo! :whistling:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

I've no doubt he'll be back :whistling:


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

LOL... ok so i dont know everything. cant find my bottle anyway. so oh well you lot win


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Rambo55 said:


> Im trying to find a link, I use Poliquin fish oil and 6 g gives me 140 cals





martin brown said:


> Now that is retarded


using LOLiquin's branded products is retarded:whistling:


----------

